# SAE's



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

Noticed in the worst fish ever thread a few mentions of SAEs. I'm wondering if these rogue SAEs might be "False siamensis" (Epalzeorhynchus sp. or Garra taeniata) as described at

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/cyprinid.html

Anyway, I'm just returning the the hobby and was hoping to get some more feedback from SAE owners before I put some in the tank I am setting up.

Thanks,


----------



## uglybuckling (Jun 28, 2004)

My experience with SAEs has been: 

If you think something is an SAE, it isn't. 
If your LFS has an SAE, either somebody else will buy it before you get there, or it's not an SAE, or both. 
If you order SAEs online, they will either arrive dead, or arrive as something other than SAEs. 

Thus far I've not been able to get any SAEs, and believe me, I've been trying. 

I guess all I'm saying is that that article is right: maintain a very high index of suspicion about things that are labeled SAEs not actually being SAEs. 

--Bucky


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I actually have a pair of true SAEs and have had them for over a year. I've had some on and off for several years before that. My LFS identifies them as 'false Flying Fox' among other things. They are a great fish to have but you do have to be careful of the proper identification.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Definately make sure you are getting true SAE's, my LFS sales them as flying foxes. The easiest way to tell a true SAE is that it has two barbels on their nose & the black line extends from nose to tail.

I advise keeping at least 2-3 together or they tend to pick on other fish & shrimp. I've always had good results with them eating algae as they get older, some say they stop doing so, but I have not found this to be true. They will come up to eat when other fish are being feed and they are quiet aggressive eaters. They also grow from 4-6" so I would advise at least a 20G tank for keeping 2.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

This is the best resource I've found that highlights the characteristics of a true SAE-










Credit to our fellow member, Ghazanfar Ghori.


----------



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Based on Bucky's response, looks like it may be a moot point but I'll keep a copy of the photo with me whenever I'm on the prowl at LFSs.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Arizona Aquatic Gardens is probably one of the most reliable sources for true SAE's. I ordered some from them a few years back and they made it from AZ to NJ with no problems and no DOA. I had them all for over a year until I killed most of them with an accidental CO2 overdose. The problem with that website is that their shipping charges are absurd.


----------



## carpguy (Feb 3, 2006)

New World Aquarium in midtown has them at the moment. Little juveniles, $6 per. I just bought 2 earlier this evening.

Reticulated back, clear fins, no metallic line, uneven edge to black stripe, stripe extends through tail. I've had them before and they look right to me. They're calling them siamensis flying fox.

edit: I like them. Good fish.


----------



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks again, guys. I'll check out New World and Arizona Gardens when I'm ready next week.


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Just a word of caution -- I currently have 3 true SAEs (yes, I'm sure) in my tank. They have been fine up until a week ago when I added some Rotala wallichii... which they now view as a snack item. They haven't been tearing it up completely, just biting off a few leaves here and there. Mine do not seem to bother my java moss, HM, or HC (other than accidentally uprooting it sometimes after I replant it) though.

As a side note, I got them more than a year ago when I had an outbreak of hair/fuzz algae. They did an excellent job of eating it, but shortly after getting the SAEs I decided to tear down the tank, sterilize everything with potassium permanganate, and change from plain gravel to eco complete. The result was a tank that only gets the types of algae that come from airborne spores. No more hair or fuzz algae for the SAEs to eat, so they get fed with the other fish. That _could_ be the reason for them nibbling on the rotala, but I think mine would probably pick on some of the very fine-leaved plants even if they had a decent supply of algae.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Well to add some balance to the conversation - I am a SAE hater - with good reason. Every bad rap this fish has ever gotten - I have experienced first hand... Along with Nerite Snails, I once believed this fish to be the ultimate planted tank geek find.

My advice is to forgo the SAE, get a group of Oto's and study up on proper plant dosing and care. In its most glorious moment, a young SAE will only help fix an effect, never the cause of an algae problem.

http://www.aquamoss.net/Articles/Siamese-Algae-Eater-And-Aquatic-Moss.htm

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/48156-whats-deal-saes.html (PT appears to be down right now, but this was my rant thread on SAE)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have bought some with very good success from Mark at Anubias Design.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Just a short remark on the rarely mentioned fact about the risk for SAE of jumping out of an open top tank, especially when they chase each other. It happened me twice and also to another friend of mine. The risk is higher with adults compared with juveniles.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Tropism,

Thanks for that warning. I just ordered some Rotala wallichii for my tank that has two SAEs. I hope they don't decide it is a snack. If that happens I may have to take them back to the fish store and I wouldn't be happy to see them go.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I have 20 and love them all.
They are the best schooling fish. The whole school would greet me to beg for food.
They don't bother my plants at all and graze all day long.
Here is a couple of pics.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Things to know and consider: True SAE's can be annoying fin nippers and moderately territorial at feeding time towards smaller bottom feeders. I have issues between SAEs and angelfish (fins), bettas (fins), cories (severely bullied at feedings), otos (can't get greens to them), plecos (specifically g. scrophus, a more territorial bottom feeder that gets annoyed easily like many plecos). IME, SAEs should be the only scavenger in a tank with no delicate finned fish.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

:heh: 
Maybe you just need tougher otos. My saes have acted like total angels ever since one of my otos started fighting back!


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

About 4 weeks ago i've been noticing some leaves on my star grass atleast 1/4 starting from the tip of the leaf has been chomped off which is also happening to my L. inclinita var cuba. I have 2 SAE's which are 3 to 4inches in length and 19 rummy nose tetra's. I've read somewhere that rummy's also eat some leaves. But i'm not really sure its them. I have seen my SAE's eat the moss (local) in my tank to almost nothing but i haven't seen them actually going after the plants above. It'd be a PITA if its the rummy's cause I'd really hate it if I had to take em out. They are an awesome schooling fish.  My money's on the SAE's. hehehe.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

DBTS said:


> About 4 weeks ago i've been noticing some leaves on my star grass atleast 1/4 starting from the tip of the leaf has been chomped off which is also happening to my L. inclinita var cuba. I have 2 SAE's which are 3 to 4inches in length and 19 rummy nose tetra's. I've read somewhere that rummy's also eat some leaves. But i'm not really sure its them. I have seen my SAE's eat the moss (local) in my tank to almost nothing but i haven't seen them actually going after the plants above. It'd be a PITA if its the rummy's cause I'd really hate it if I had to take em out. They are an awesome schooling fish.  My money's on the SAE's. hehehe.


They will nibble on plants if they don't have any algae to graze.
I feed my fish flakes and also drop an pleco algae waffer in for them to nibble.
Otos are awesome algae eaters but they just don't have the comical characteristics of the SAE.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Round Head said:


> They will nibble on plants if they don't have any algae to graze.
> I feed my fish flakes and also drop an pleco algae waffer in for them to nibble.
> Otos are awesome algae eaters but they just don't have the comical characteristics of the SAE.


Algae..well i notice a few BBA growing on a few on the gravel nothing bad really but they are there. Don't see my SAE's goin over that stuff. I do see them graze on something. I drop algae waffers as well when I feel like it. You should see the SAE's and the rummy's swarm the waffer when it hits the ground.


----------

